# Excessive water from steam wand - ecm mechanika



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've noticed recently I'm having to purge too much water from the steam wand and also the steam often turns to spits of water.

I assume the water level probe needs adjusting - could someone guide me on how that's done on an ecm mechanika?

Also I notice the hot water wand pours more non-boiling water before the spluttering starts..... was wondering if is related?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Assuming it has been fine up until recently, the usual suspect would be scale on the probe as the probe does not move. I assume that you have been using suitable water .Note the position of the probe. Try slackening the nut holding the probe, withdraw the probe and check for scale. Clean the probe and reinsert (it may be possible to lower the probe after noting the original position). Gently retighten the nut holding the probe, connect wire and check.

Is it plumbed in ? If so possible high water pressure or solenoid allowing water past ?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Carajillo - I'll try this.

Yes I am plumbed in though always have been and use a pressure reducer. What do you mean solenoid allowing water past?

I think the problem really started after I got the machine back from service though can't be sure.

I'll check for scale too.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The solenoid is like an electric tap, the solenoid opens and closes it. The seal on the end of the piston stops the flow (like a tap washer) if this wears/ ages or gets a particle of scale/grit on the seat or seal it can allow a small amount of water to pass / creep and gradually top up the boiler (very slowly).


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok thanks frank - I think I'll try the descale first as haven't done since new about a year


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ok thanks frank - I think I'll try the descale first as haven't done since new about a year


Morning Kenny, Would that not be done in a service ?.

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Well I say service Jon, it was actually a quick check over from Bella barista as it was in there to sort a problem I had with steam wand.

I know a descale wasn't done.

To be honest I was pretty relaxed about descale as kettle after 2 years at our house has hardly

Anything in it.

But is a year now with the ecm so thought worth it


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Well I say service Jon, it was actually a quick check over from Bella barista as it was in there to sort a problem I had with steam wand.
> 
> I know a descale wasn't done.
> 
> ...


Strange / coincidental you had an existing problem with the steam wand, I note you use a filter in the supply and as you're kettle is a good guide, can I presume you use the same filtered water for both ?.

It appears we share Yorkshire waters 'HARD' supply and that's without reading the four page PDF they supply, ours is borehole.

Jon


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

How excessive are we talking? Could you measure the water volume?

I've had my mechanica for a year now and run it on bottled water only.

The first use of steam wand always requires a reasonable purge for me. After that it's usually instant for the second cup.

Hot water has a small delay depending how long the machine has been on.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

It's not huge, I just notice it longer than it used to be. So maybe 1.5 seconds of water rather than the less than half a second.

Have done some further investigating: if I keep the steam on until it kicks in an auto fill - then turn it off and then back on - the purge is tiny after that plus the steam is noticeably dryer.... not sure if that's because of the amount of heat that's built up


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I purged the water from the steam wand this morning and got 5-6g.

It is definitely wetter for a while though. Second cup is always dryer steam for me.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That sounds as if the boiler was slightly over full at first steaming. Does this initially happen when the M/ch has been off for a long time ?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> That sounds as if the boiler was slightly over full at first steaming. Does this initially happen when the M/ch has been off for a long time ?


Just seen this Frank. It happens when machine has been idling for a while.

Just descaled the boiler for first time, hasn't made a difference if anything slightly worse as getting noticeable spitting in to milk now which is making texturising more difficult

Time to follow your probe removal advice?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Update on this.

Pretty convinced it's worse the longer I let the machine idle - just tried it now after an hour and a half and the spit spit spit whilst it's steaming is more aggressive


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Morning Kenneth.

Just a couple of points as I reckon you can teach me a thing or two brewing.

For the sake of switching from mains water to reservoir, try it, just a thought of mains pressure too high, advice about probe sounds good.

Basics...........

  

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Jon makes sense

So if I established it didn't do it from reservoir then you think it therefore has to be mains pressure issue?

Bearing in mind I've only ever run my machine plumbed in and has been super dry steam until until last month or so. Also I run a prv so pressure entering the machine is 2bar


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

For the sake of a tap and a switch it's perhaps worth a try. But if that basic schematic is not a million miles away from your machine the probe looks a culprit, I can only see an overfull boiler would contribute to the problem, everything else read out OK Kenneth ?.

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

xpresso said:


> For the sake of a tap and a switch it's perhaps worth a try. But if that basic schematic is not a million miles away from your machine the probe looks a culprit, I can only see an overfull boiler would contribute to the problem, everything else read out OK Kenneth ?.
> 
> Jon.


Ha well not as easy as seems - my machine under cabinets and other stuff all around it with plumb line and power cables already at max length.

Though I agree is worth it

Yeah all other aspects of machine in perfect order


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

You only need to turn the tap off Kenneth, there would be no need to disconnect, and operate the switch to reservoir.

Any advice I'm giving is in the absence of anyone who's conversant with the innards of these machines, I've had no need to strip mine as much as I would like to !!.

Jon.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Come on Kenny , get stuck in and sort it out, you know you want to


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

El carajillo said:


> Come on Kenny , get stuck in and sort it out, you know you want to


I can see you have a fair distance to travel for the purpose of observing, I'm a tad closer and would rather be on site as opposed to remotely offering advice, that said I'm currently attempting to again breathe another seasons life out of the washing machine, she will keep using it







.

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha ha ok boys I'll get her opened up - f&ck knows what I'll do if it's not just a case of clean the contact - I'll be back on here no doubt cap in hand.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ha ha ok boys I'll get her opened up - f&ck knows what I'll do if it's not just a case of clean the contact - I'll be back on here no doubt cap in hand.


Probably not that cut and dried, it'll be either it will or it won't and nowt in-between, you do have some steam.

And

Do you do contactless.

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Another update:

Tried with reservoir - the same

Looked at auto fill probe and tightening nut was loose enough for probe to move without loosening. Anyway pushed it down and tightened and still same problem.

So probe is set at lowest point

So problem must be with the wand?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you pull the probe up and out ? Did it show any signs of scale / pitting near the end ? If the nut was loose you can just draw it up and out, it is only a straight piece of rod.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Another update:
> 
> Tried with reservoir - the same
> 
> ...


Personally I cannot see how the wand can quite rapidly have a fault, the issues with steaming in that area is usually directed at the nozzle tip hole dimensions and these wont change at the drop of a hat, I believe with my model machine a year or so ago ECM did accept there was an issue and duly replaced the nozzles.

Have you had the tip off and checked for any bits in there, this would reduce your ability to steam but also increase the time to clear it of water,

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah I cafiza'd the tip the other day.

With more testing I've established that if I leave the steam on for long enough, perhaps a minute or so it starts to get dryer - and if the refill kicks in after that and I steam again it's still dry.

Its only when left for a while does it start to splutter.

I also notice at all times when I turn the valve off (joystick) there's quite a bit of water that dribbles out afterwards


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Kenny, is it a cool wand= with the liner inside ? If it is has the liner come out of the tip or the top fitting ? This could allow a build up of water between the wand and the liner .


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Kenny, is it a cool wand= with the liner inside ? If it is has the liner come out of the tip or the top fitting ? This could allow a build up of water between the wand and the liner .


I think you're on to something here Frank.

Yes it has a white liner that is sticking 3 or 4mm out of the end of the wand when the tip is taken off.

I can't remember if this is meant to stick out.

Maybe it was pushed when I removed the steam wand to address the loose wand action - basically I screwed the wand up higher on the thread.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> I think you're on to something here Frank.
> 
> Yes it has a white liner that is sticking 3 or 4mm out of the end of the wand when the tip is taken off.
> 
> ...


It could be the answer as it means the steam is coming more into contact with the metal tubed wand and condensing back having lost the insulating value of the lining.

Jon.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The liner fits into a recess at each end ( tip and at the top) the liner is fractionally over long and is effectively sprung into the two fittings, this retains the liner in place.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> The liner fits into a recess at each end ( tip and at the top) the liner is fractionally over long and is effectively sprung into the two fittings, this retains the liner in place.


Great thanks - makes sense as I can feel it springing as I screw tip on.

So if this is the problem it must be ball attachment end as the tip screws on fine - will have a look tonight...... I'm convinced it's this.

Perhaps I should move water probe back up the 3mm I moved it down last night?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Great thanks - makes sense as I can feel it springing as I screw tip on.
> 
> So if this is the problem it must be ball attachment end as the tip screws on fine - will have a look tonight...... I'm convinced it's this.
> 
> Perhaps I should move water probe back up the 3mm I moved it down last night?


Without searching was it yourself Kenneth that had a problem with leaking at the either the steam or hot water outlet ?.

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes it was me Jon - steam wand.

Kenny


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok update.

Tried water probe - no change. Put it back as it was

Dismantled whole wand and ensured Teflon liner attached properly both ends - no change.

Interesting observations:

With a five hole tip the steam is dryer and there's less water to purge at start of steam. Steaming too fast though so not a solution.

With no tip on at all (being very careful) the steam is bone dry - amazing

As soon as steam knob is opened there's an instant pressure drop from the usual 1.25 bar to just under 1 bar - it's like the water purge is part of the pressure and losing that drops it. Not really a problem as pressure rises back quickly whilst steam as element is powerful enough though still I don't remember this behaviour from before.

I get the sense the 2 hole is just creating too much of a resistance for the machine.

So what to look at next - the valves?


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ok update.
> 
> Tried water probe - no change. Put it back as it was
> 
> ...


MY thoughts, which hopefully encourage others to help toward a solution.

If the the 5 foams to fast suggests sufficient steam flow so valves should be OK.

2 Hole tip is expected to offer resistance but are holes thoroughly clear ?.

My next consideration is not based on your machine (I have never seen inside it) but if the water level in a steam boiler was too high, less space for steam, it would be logical to run out of steam early.

The latter makes sense if it's applicable to the design.

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok thanks Jon so for me i think you're suggesting look at steam tip blockage.

I've done this - soaked in cafiza for ages..... plus done checks on it.

So wondering what is next. It's like steam is collecting somewhere and condensating in to water but not sure where

Maybe I should try and get used to the 5 hole tip though it's just too quick for the amount of milk I usually do ie only me


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Can you not see through the two holes with the tip off held up to the light?, I don't particularly want to remove my tip just for the sake of it.

Using an agent to soak it will only remove material that it is designed to do, a good indicator would be aiming the tip toward a laid out towel (Careful what's underneath) and operate the steam valve, mine gives two good jets of steam that splay out, obviously in two directions similar to a two fingers gesture, any tip blockage / restriction would show by either an unequal discharge or a poor jet of steam.

Jon.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the water level in the boiler is too high, the turbulence/ bubbling throws water droplets into the air and is drawn up in the steam.

It is not only the number of holes in the tip but the diameter of the holes as small differences in diameter have an appreciable change in hole surface area. Ie doubling the diameter quadruples the surface area.

Is this initial excess water from condensed steam from previous use ?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm getting totally dry steam with tip completely off Frank - rules out water level issue?

Yes I get quite a lot of water to purge and even after closing steam briefly eg 3 seconds and reopen again getting more water - it's like as soon as closes water is forming somehow. Also get quite lot of water dripping after closing valve - much more than used to

After purge is done the steam is interrupted every second or so with a spit of water. Maybe I should post a video - I'll do that this week.

I can confirm the tip is not blocked in any way. Maybe the holes are narrow though all this is based on the fact this tip used to be fine eg dry steam


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> I'm getting totally dry steam with tip completely off Frank - rules out water level issue?
> 
> Yes I get quite a lot of water to purge and even after closing steam briefly eg 3 seconds and reopen again getting more water - it's like as soon as closes water is forming somehow. Also get quite lot of water dripping after closing valve - much more than used to
> 
> ...


Without having to recap Kenneth, please fill us in as to when this problem originally started.

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm not 100% certain now Jon though I think was after I'd tried to stop steam wand from being too loose by refitting.

Can be sure now though - and this may well have just got slowly worse over last 4 months


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Not sure if you have seen this but it gives a reasonable insight as to the workings of the machine.






Jon.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Kenny - some observations for what it's worth. it feels to me like my machine does the same thing, but i'm not convinced anything is wrong with what it does....


the first steam of the day is always wet - as mentioned before, about 5g of water

after making one milk drink, the steam is basically dry.


obviously the steam wand, and probably a portion of the internals, holds an amount of steam within the system, after you have finished using it. As this cools, it condenses and becomes water. so depending on how warm the steam wand is, there will be an amount of condensed steam to purge. if you wait long enough it will and 'arm full'.

i noticed a while ago that steaming milk was taking longer. i realised that the two tip holes were becoming blocked with milk even though i purge after every session etc. i unblocked it with a toothpick and steaming was back to normal performance.

i wonder if by having a 5 hole tip, the wand is able to either; clear itself of condensed water on its own (because more holes make its easier), or, appear dryer as the water purges more quickly.

i think you should weight the purged water to see - once before the first drink, and once immediately after and if you are feeling very scientific, once 5mins after. Happy to do the same / take a video if it helps.

frankly, i can't see how you can instant dry steam unless the steam wand is perfectly insulated or there is some method by which the residual steam is drawn back into the machine... however, i do seem to recall that the machine when new, was better. i have since adjusted the pressure stat to lower the temp so that might be why for me.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Rich - I'll give your tests a try.

Though I do agree this could just be normal behaviour

I will give tooth pick a try just because Jon and Frank are also suggesting this - I've checked and checked though is worth a try eh


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

The purge is less of an issue - the problem is the spitting during steaming.

Though I experience same as Rich ie things are better the more steaming that's been done


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Does this experience taint your opinion of ECM in any way Ken?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

barrymckenna said:


> Does this experience taint your opinion of ECM in any way Ken?


Not at all Barry 

Beautiful machine making exceptional drinks - would part with it...... just can't wait to see how it pairs with the Niche


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

It's a blessing Kenneth to be able to compare like with like, let's hope there isn't an issue.

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

richwade80 said:


> Kenny - some observations for what it's worth. it feels to me like my machine does the same thing, but i'm not convinced anything is wrong with what it does....
> 
> 
> the first steam of the day is always wet - as mentioned before, about 5g of water
> ...


Rich I was wondering if u could do me a favour.

Would u be able to check on your steam tip and on the end of the wand where it screws on - there's a rubber o ring where the tip screws on to the wand..... that's clear but I'm wondering if you also have another o-ring that sits inside the actual tip? I've read that there may be another one that seals the Teflon tube against the inside of the tip? I don't have this and I can't find out for certain if it's required.

It's not in the mechanika parts diagram though a chap at Bella barista said there is an extra one on the synchronika in the showroom and I also read on HB forums talk of one


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

i will check tonight and report back... it would make sense for there to be an o-ring in the tip or the steam would blow back up the outside of the teflon tube.... and then water would collect in the tip... and the blow out next time... just like what is happening.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

richwade80 said:


> i will check tonight and report back... it would make sense for there to be an o-ring in the tip or the steam would blow back up the outside of the teflon tube.... and then water would collect in the tip... and the blow out next time... just like what is happening.


Ok cheers.

Well Bella barista sent one and I tried it. Didn't seem to make much difference and the tip didn't screw back on quite so far.

Though wanted to see what u had there because there's conflicting information on the web


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Okay so mine has an o ring around the Teflon tube. There is even a slight indentation on the tube to keep it seated. I can't see anything in the tip.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ah ha that's it!

Thanks Rich really appreciate it. I will put this on then and see how it goes - with hindsight I should have played for a while to see if it made a difference as could have been water between Teflon and steel last time I tested.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ah ha that's it!
> 
> Thanks Rich really appreciate it. I will put this on then and see how it goes - with hindsight I should have played for a while to see if it made a difference as could have been water between Teflon and steel last time I tested.


Were you missing the 'O' ring Kenneth ?, if so this would allow steam up the side of the tube and add to the existence of water, I would expect there to be a method of sealing at the top and bottom to isolate the steam from entering.

I did quite a comprehensive search for an exploded view of the parts in the steam wand but failed, like I said I didn't want to take mine apart for the sake of it.

Hope this solves the issue.

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I was Jon - hopefully will sort

Kenny


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> I was Jon - hopefully will sort
> 
> Kenny


Kenneth- I have quite an assortment of 'O' rings should you need any, just either note the size on here or drop me a PM.

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Kenneth- I have quite an assortment of 'O' rings should you need any, just either note the size on here or drop me a PM.
> 
> Jon.


That's very kind, thanks Jon.

Call me Kenny - Kenneth is my Sunday name or when I'm trouble with me mam! ;-)


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> That's very kind, thanks Jon.
> 
> Call me Kenny - Kenneth is my Sunday name or when I'm trouble with me mam! ;-)


Not the first time I've gotten into trouble with peoples names or forum names, I used ' ' and sadly it struck a discord, nay problems laddie and to see 'Me Mam' and not 'My Mam' speaks volumes...... Jon.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Let me know if you need it measuring. Not sure how critical it might be, but it fit nicely to the Teflon tube. Easy enough to move, but not loose...


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

richwade80 said:


> Let me know if you need it measuring. Not sure how critical it might be, but it fit nicely to the Teflon tube. Easy enough to move, but not loose...


I agree with you Rich, it's not overly critical like it was to do with a rocket launch, just a matter of preventing steam from entering the small gap between the teflon tube and outer metal wall of the wand.

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

xpresso said:


> Not the first time I've gotten into trouble with peoples names or forum names, I used ' ' and sadly it struck a discord, nay problems laddie and to see 'Me Mam' and not 'My Mam' speaks volumes...... Jon.


Ha ha nice one Jon ;-)


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ha ha nice one Jon ;-)


So... need any 'O' rings in the post first thing int morning Kenny.....

Jon.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

xpresso said:


> So... need any 'O' rings in the post first thing int morning Kenny.....
> 
> Jon.


Not at the moment, thanks anyway Jon. BB sent one over anyway.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Not at the moment, thanks anyway Jon. BB sent one over anyway.


Don't be stuck kenny.

Jon.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Not at the moment, thanks anyway Jon. BB sent one over anyway.


did the o-ring make much difference?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Non Rich.

However after completely rebuilding wand and checking everything and re checking water level I eventually found what it was.

I noticed with no tip at all there was completely dry steam

So I fitted 5 hole tip and noticed it was dry with that too.

So in the end it was the 2 hole tip that was creating too much resistance and steam that couldn't escape quick enough was condensating.

So 5 hole tip is too fast so have 4 hole tip now while Bella barista kindly open up the holes on the 2 hole tip ;-)


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> Non Rich.
> 
> However after completely rebuilding wand and checking everything and re checking water level I eventually found what it was.
> 
> ...


Well done Kenny, glad it's sorted, now you'll have to find something else to keep you awake at night.

Those 5 hole tip's appear to be quite ferocious, maybe best used on 10oz or more of milk.

Jon.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Interesting.

So is the 5 hole tip faster or just provides more agitation or both?

It find the two hole tip fine, but do wonder if more holes would make better milk or not.

I won't consider it till I get a proper grinder though. One thing at a time.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

5 hole tip is faster as it offers less resistance to the pressure.

2 hole tip is the right speed for me - though the resistance is causing the spluttering so I think I'll get used to the 4 hole tip I've just purchased.

Hoping the 2 hole tip with the widened holes offers the perfect compromise


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

richwade80 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So is the 5 hole tip faster or just provides more agitation or both?
> 
> ...


Listening to people trying the 5 hole tip, they are finding it's super quick which stands to reason, exacting and critical to time it just right, worth considering if you are doing volumes of milk 10oz plus and yes if 20 oz, but ask yourself am I catering and serving in a cafe and need to foam quickly or enjoying preparing for a coffee or two.

Regards Kenny's problem I suspect the nozzle that's given him so much grief and problems was not the correct one for the machine and as he's said it now appears fine....... Yes Kenny, took a while to get there







.

Jon.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Bit of a late reply here, and I know @kennyboy993 has moved on (in a coffee machine sense only let's hope).

I recently had my anti vacuum valve off and decided to descale the machine. On only Waitrose water it still had signs of scale and more intelligent members of the community suggested I do it.

The machine now performs quite differently. Much quieter (perhaps as expected after a descale) but also, much drier steam.

I think we just get used to small changes in performance over time and forget how things used to be.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

richwade80 said:


> Bit of a late reply here, and I know @kennyboy993 has moved on (in a coffee machine sense only let's hope).
> 
> I recently had my anti vacuum valve off and decided to descale the machine. On only Waitrose water it still had signs of scale and more intelligent members of the community suggested I do it.
> 
> ...


 Waitrose & Tesco Ashbeck, as well as Volvic will scale... eventually. Specially in the service boiler where steam (pure water) comes out of the top via the steam wand and the remainder precipitate to the bottom. If you measure your TDS over time inside that boiler, you'll notice it goes up and up, as solids precipitate, new water comes in and then comes out via steam (loop). That's why is so important replenish the water in the service boiler completely every month or two, take some water via the hot water tap once a week.

i remember my Gaggia Classic days: after a descale, the machine steaming was unbelievable! I suppose that's the heating element not having to deal with a coating of calcium around it. 😉


----------

